# Spray paint dip.



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anybody ever tried to dip the skull with spay paint/water? Somebody showed me it on YouTube and I was thinking about trying it.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

I would think you'd have to be able hold your breath awhile. And you'd have to keep it from getting in your eyes.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

CANEYEGO said:


> I would think you'd have to be able hold your breath awhile. And you'd have to keep it from getting in your eyes.


LMAO! Personally, I think I'd stick to a "western mount"! My son did one a few years ago and it turned out fantastic! This sounds "messy".


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I caught your drift! Does "western" mount mean the same thing as "European" mount? Bare skull plus antlers? They can look nice if well done, and definitely the only DIY mount to be considered!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, same thing. Utube has vids.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I dipped mine, but not with spray paint


----------

